# Another systema website...



## GouRonin (Oct 30, 2002)

It's not Vlad's but it might be interesting for people to look at.

http://www.systemamartialart.com/


----------



## Roland (Oct 30, 2002)

I forget how I got there though.
Looks like they added a lot more info recently.

Anyone else got any more web sites for us to check out?


----------



## Arthur (Oct 31, 2002)

Well if your looking for Systema websites the thing to do is look at the affiliates page on Vladimir's website.

http://www.russianmartialart.com/

Then check out the websites associated with each school. All the sites on that page are official Systema schools and a good place to start.

For other Russian martial arts, the american R.O.S.S. site http://www.amerross.com or I think it is now http://www.rmax.tv has a great listing of Russian martial art sites and related things.

The K-Sys site http://www.k-sys.org has a listing of a few RMA sites, but then a great listing of sites devoted to studies that will improve your RMA (or any other martial art for that matter).

And there are of course plenty of Sambo sites around.

ArthuPS feel free to visit my site too


----------

